# WTB Travel Trailer/Camper



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

Hey guys,

I'm in the market for a used camper. Doesn't have to keep up with the Jones' but I don't want a turd either. It'll be used for taking family camping trips. I'm looking to spend somewhere around $3500 to $4000 max. There's only 4 of us so it doesn't have to be a 30fter. Just in the beginning phase of shopping around so if anyone knows someone, or has one they need to get rid of, please give me a shout. I'd appreciate it! Thanks

Brian


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

After researching campers, I've come to the conclusion that it is unrealistic to expect to find a good camper (that's not worn out) for the previous price range I posted. While I'm sure there are some nice deals out there, It's unlikely. My wife and I have increased our price range and are willing to spend about $6500. If anyone has one or knows anyone wanting to sell a good camper, please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

PPL is a good source to keep an eye on. Currently they don't have anything in your price range, but I'm pretty sure they turn over their inventory quickly. Just a thought. Good luck on your search!

http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/travelt/travel-trailers.php


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

Pilot281 said:


> PPL is a good source to keep an eye on. Currently they don't have anything in your price range, but I'm pretty sure they turn over their inventory quickly. Just a thought. Good luck on your search!
> 
> http://www.pplmotorhomes.com/travelt/travel-trailers.php


Thanks for the suggestion! I'm actually planning a trip there on Monday to check some out. They have few that are little more than what I planned on spending so I figured I'd check them out. I told my wife that if we want a good camper, that we won't regret buying in a few years, we might as well just suck it up and pay a little more for a good one.

I'm looking at 3 of them. All 2007 models and all 22'.
-Fleetwood Mallard
-Jayco Jay Flight
-Jayco Jay Feather

You know anything about these models? I'm leaning towards either the Fleetwood Mallard or the Jayco Jay Flight. The Jay Feather has an older color scheme inside and the fiberglass is the smooth fiberglass instead of the ribbed. It just seems a little less durable for some reason. I have no experience with any of them so I'm just talking about appearances.

I like the size of these b/c I have a 1/2 ton Dodge 2WD. All of these 3 range from 3,400lbs to 3,900lbs in dry weight. My book says standard towing of 5,000lbs. I've never really towed anything heavy so I'm a little ignorant when it comes to towing capacities and all of the "specifics" of towing. Anyway I'll quit rambling.

Thanks again!


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

Both manufacturers you've listed are well known and either one would be a good choice in my opinion. I do know that Jayco has an almost cult like following as well as a network of tips and advice through their Jayco Owners Forum..... http://www.jaycoowners.com/

As far as towing goes, I would suggest getting a good weight distribution hitch as well as a brake controller. If you get those two items and stay within the manufacturers recommended towing limits for your truck, you should be fine.

Another good source of information for buying and maintaining a camper is RV.net. Here is a link to the travel trailer section of their site... http://www.rv.net/forum/index.cfm/fuseaction/listings/forum/26.cfm


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

Pilot281 said:


> Both manufacturers you've listed are well known and either one would be a good choice in my opinion. I do know that Jayco has an almost cult like following as well as a network of tips and advice through their Jayco Owners Forum..... http://www.jaycoowners.com/
> 
> As far as towing goes, I would suggest getting a good weight distribution hitch as well as a brake controller. If you get those two items and stay within the manufacturers recommended towing limits for your truck, you should be fine.
> 
> Another good source of information for buying and maintaining a camper is RV.net. Here is a link to the travel trailer section of their site... http://www.rv.net/forum/index.cfm/fuseaction/listings/forum/26.cfm


Awesome. Thanks! I'll look into it.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

I had a 1/2 Dodge 1500. After towing my 25'/ 6,000 lbs camper (loaded) two trips less than 800 miles total the transmission slipped. The Dodge had less than 48K miles on the meter and I had the transmission fluid changed twice. First time at 30K miles and second time at 47K miles when I bought the camper. Fuel mileage was 17 miles/gal without tow and 8 miles/gal with camper behind it on flat terrain. 

I highly recommend you to install an aftermarket transmission fluid cooler and a transmission temperature gauge on your truck before towing. Make sure your fluid is under 200 degrees while towing.


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

mas360 said:


> I had a 1/2 Dodge 1500. After towing my 25'/ 6,000 lbs camper (loaded) two trips less than 800 miles total the transmission slipped. The Dodge had less than 48K miles on the meter and I had the transmission fluid changed twice. First time at 30K miles and second time at 47K miles when I bought the camper. Fuel mileage was 17 miles/gal without tow and 8 miles/gal with camper behind it on flat terrain.
> 
> I highly recommend you to install an aftermarket transmission fluid cooler and a transmission temperature gauge on your truck before towing. Make sure your fluid is under 200 degrees while towing.


I'll check but I think my 2012 has a transmission temp on the display that I can monitor. I also just ordered some trailer brake controls to install as well. I do have a tow package as well. The loaded weight on the one I'm looking at shouldn't exceed 5,000lb


----------



## Payodi19 (Mar 7, 2013)

Did you ever find a trailer? I might be willing to part ways with mine. It's a 2007 Fleetwood Pegasus 2007 190RB Ultralite fully loaded. It's fully loaded bumper pull but I do have the tow hitch stabilizer.

http://www.rvweb.com/guides/manufacturers/fleetwood/models/2007_pegasus-1169071420172


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Bharvey said:


> I'll check but I think my 2012 has a transmission temp on the display that I can monitor. I also just ordered some trailer brake controls to install as well. I do have a tow package as well. The loaded weight on the one I'm looking at shouldn't exceed 5,000lb


Factory trans temperature gauge is usually the type that tells you after the fact that your trans fluid is overheated. Damage is already done by that time. The aftermarket gauge shows you exactly what the fluid temp is at. You have the option to pull over and give it a rest before it gets to 200 degrees.

The minimum you should do is installing an aftermarket cooler. It is a very cheap insurance relative to the cost of a rebuilt tranny. My Dodge had the tow package and it still blew the tranny.

I replaced the Dodge with an F250, 3/4 ton diesel. It is rated for 10K tow weight. I installed an aftermarket cooler in addition to factory cooler before making the first trip. That cost me $150. 
If you tow camper in hilly country, it really heats up the transmission.


----------



## 2slick (Dec 5, 2008)

mas360 said:


> Factory trans temperature gauge is usually the type that tells you after the fact that your trans fluid is overheated. Damage is already done by that time. The aftermarket gauge shows you exactly what the fluid temp is at. You have the option to pull over and give it a rest before it gets to 200 degrees.
> 
> The minimum you should do is installing an aftermarket cooler. It is a very cheap insurance relative to the cost of a rebuilt tranny. My Dodge had the tow package and it still blew the tranny.
> 
> ...


All good advice! I'd stay the hell away from Fleetwood. Especially the Mallard. Jayco makes some good units. Best time to look at TT's is in rainy weather.....you'll see where the leaks are then.


----------



## H2 (Jan 11, 2005)

I've got a friend who has a 2001 Holiday Rambler fifth wheel that's clean who's asking $10k might take less I can steer you in his direction in Angleton area. PM me if interested.


----------



## Payodi19 (Mar 7, 2013)

I pull this with a Toyota sequoia. If that helps with anything. I think empty weight is 2950. This is a double axel trailer 21' total length.


----------

